# Please suggest living areas near mosque if working in Rivonia and Centurion



## AbdullaS (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi there

I'm a single mum who is relocating to Gauteng. I have a son who needs to be close to a mosque and good schools but also need to live in a central, safe area to be able to access Rivonia, Centurion and airport for work purposes. Any suggestions?

I believe Midrand is an option. Is that area safe? Vorna Valley, Noordwyk or Glen Austin. Many thanks in advance


----------

